# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  علويه الحشريه 2

## الشمشار

*سلامات 
كنت قد كتبت في هذا المنتدي  قصه علويه الحشريه 
ووجدت تجاوبا من الاخوه الاعضاء واتسرقت واتنقلت لي كذا منتدي  لكن منتداكم ده حيرني زول رد علي فيها مافي ههههههه انا الليله داير اواصل في قصه علويه الحشريه لكن بعد الفاصل خليكم قراب 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*حقبت علويه الحشريه يدينه وللحناكيش حقبت معناها امسكت بيديها خلف ظهرها حقبت يدينها وبقت تعاين طبعا الشمار الجابه ما ساهل امونه جارته ولدها مجدي كان بلعب في الشارع وصدمتو عربيه وامونه تولول والرجال ماسكين في بتاع العربيه الضربت مجدي هي قامت جات كالعاده خاشه شمال 
يضربك الضريب يايابا مابتشوف ولا عينيك عمن هسي تلقاك كنت تتكلم في النوبايل (الموبايل ) عليكم الله شوفو الصبي اب رقه المابخجل ده الامين مقسمه بالله الجنا ده بكون سارق العربيه دي من ابوهو ولا من اخوهو الكبير محاسن قولي لي الكجم ده شمو يمكن الولد ده يكون سكران 
اخذت علويه تثرثر وترغي وتزبد كانو بتاع العربيه ضربها هي وركبت معاهم العربيه واتوجهو للحوادث عشان يسعفو مجدي نواصل بعد فاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ادخلو بي جاي انا الحوادث دي حا فظاها حفظ 
صاحت علويه في من يحملون مجدي بتلك الجمله ثم اضافت شمال الباب ده في نقالات ختو فيها لامن اقطع تذكره واتجهت علويه الي موظفه الاستقبال دايره تذكره للمريض 
الموظفه اسمو منو ؟ 
علويه اسمو مجدي 
الموظفه عمرو كم سنه ؟
علويه خليك من عمرو الفات عمرو الباقي في خطر وانت تلوكي في لبانتك زي صلاح ابليس امرقينا سريع 
الموظفه لو سمحتي يا خاله ....
قاطعتها علويه يخلخل يا يمه ضروسك البت الزرقا المتل ضب الفحم دي انتي الكريمات عميانه منها اتمسحي ليك بي حاجه غيري سحنتك الكريهه دي الولد بموت اقول ليك 
الموظفه ياحاجه الكلام ده عيب 
علويه عيب انتي بتعرفي العيب ياعايبه ياشايبه هسي متغزيه جنب الوليدات ديل وتقولي لي انا عيب والله الليله الا اوريك لي 
الموظفه توريني شنو بالضبط المريض 
علويه لا الدكتور 
وانهالت علويه بالضرب علي الموظفه واختلط الحابل بالنابل ودقيقه بس نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*عدنا بعد فاصل طويل 
علويه بعد استلمت الموظفه وشبعتها دق اتجهت الي مكتب المدير الطبي 
ووجدته يتناول فطوره وعلي التعتره كان بفطر بي فسيخ 
علويه 
هوووووي يادا تاكل في شنو ؟ تاكل الاكلتو بت بتت الفطرت ما اتغدت مجدي شايلنو في النقاله وانت تاكل ياكلو لحمك نميمه شاحده ربي عليك بتاكل في شنو انت ؟؟اووووف فسيخ ياوسخان هسي ده اكل ده الضبان مابرك في سجمي سجمي سجمي 
فغر المدير الطبي فاه وهو ينظر لي علويه التي بكل بجاحه وقوه عين شالت صحن الفسيخ وادتو الزباله 
والجوطه قامت وجو العساكر علويه طبعا انتهت ليك من امر المدير الطبي نهائي ومن فطره الفسيخ ديك طوالي ودوه الانعاش وعلويه جايطه في العساكر هسي بدل تعملو اورنيك 8 لي مجدي ده قاعدين متعطلين جنب ست الشاي البتشبه روحه دي والله انا الليله الا اشتكيكم والله هو ذاتو كان ما الجبر في حاجه بتجيبنا ليكم مستشفي الكدايس فيها اكتر من العيانين ياوسخانين يا سجمانين يا .........(حذفت بامر الرقيب )
*

----------


## الشمشار

*اتلمو العساكر حول علويه خصوصا بعد كلامه الجارح في حقهم وساقوها النقطه الملحقه بالحوادث 
الضابط 
ياخاله الحاصل شنو ؟
علويه تخلا من الضرس شاحده ربي عليك هسي انا خالتك 
تجاوز الضابط حديث علويه وكرر السؤال بدون القاب 
الحاصل شنو بالضبط ؟ 
علويه 
الحاصل مايل مجدي ود جارتي دقشتو عربيه جبناهو هنا لكن ياجنابو لا عملو لي اورنيك 8 لا عالجوولا حبسو سيد العربيه الدقشتو وبعدين البت الفي الرسيبشون دي ماله عامله في نفسها كده (تقصد الريسبشن )وحات النبي متل ديك الحبش البت الغمرانه دي وعوها قايله نفسها سميه الجندي ولاناديه الخشاب (ههه لخبطت في الاسامي ) ولا يمكن قايله نفسها (ايضا حذفت بامر الرقيب )هنا ثار الضابط لو سمحتي ركزي معاي الله يرضي عليك انا داير اعرف الحصل شنو ؟ 
علويه ما قاعده احكي لي في الحصل تحصل يايابا الرقدو وبعدين مديركم الطبي ده هسي ده فطور يفطرو فسيخ وانا اقول الكدايس ماله ماليه المستشفي اتاري الكدايس بي عذره والله المستشفي دي كان تعملوها قسمين قسم لطوارئ البني ادمين وقسم للفسيخ والكدايس ومادام بتحبو الفسيخ كدي النكلم ليكم الرضيه جارتي بدل تبيع الفسيخ في التعاون تجي تجيبو بي جاي امانه ما بتغني (اصطلح عند النسوان انو مكان بيع الخضار يسمي التعاون وهي كلمه قديمه شبه اندثرت )
الضابط اسمعيني لحظه واديني معاك فرصه انتي من بيتكم جيتي براك ولا معاك زول من ناس البيت 
علويه 
مالي جاهل بطش (الجاهل هو الطفل )جيت براي احمد ربي بشوف وبعرف وبمشي ليه سالتني ياجنابو ؟
الضابط بسخريه 
لا بس عشان تنضفي لينا الفسيخ في السجن 
علويه 
وووووووووووووووووووب علي 
يتبع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*الليله كر عليك ياعلويه سجمي سجمي خبر السواد يارقيه يا اختي انا ماشه ليها بي دربي ده قلتي لي من امبارح محبوسه كر علي تلقيها هسي جعانه وعطشانه 
دي كانت رده فعل نوال صديقه علويه عندما سمعت بخبر حبس علويه لو بتتذكرو نوال دي كنا حكينا عنها في بوست علويه الحشريه 
توجهت نوال صوب المستشفي لتستطلع الامر وتعرف علويه حابسنها وين ؟
واي زول تسالو ما عندو اجابه بعد تعب كده رجعت الحله لتجد الحله جايطه وعلويه واقفه في نص الشارع وبي فستانه وتشيل في الحجار وتفلق في بيت ناس امونه وتنبذ 
غلطانه انا المشيت اعالج ليك ولدك ولدك بالصاقعه التقع في نص راسو الولد الزي دعايه الجوع ده ونخرينو ماشات متل خور اربعات ياوليه يامزهلله ياجعانه يا ...(الرقيب تاني حذف دي ) اتجهت نوال صوب علويه وقالت لها 
علويه بسم الله مالك كدي في الاول البسي توبك ده وارحكي علي البيت 
علويه 
تبيتي القوا شاحده ربي عليك غوري من وشي ولا هسي يدي تاباكي 
نوال 
مالك ياعلولو (ده اسم الدلع ياجماعه)
علويه 
يملو ليك راس الكلب كمان مالك انتي صاحبه شنو من امبارح انا محبوسه واحده فيكن ما تجي تشوفني وين ؟لا انتي ولا امونه الزي ابو الحصين دي ولا الحصل علي شنو ؟ يحصل ليكن الموت جوه بطن بيتكن 
نوال والله انا رقيه ياداب كلمتني الصباح وهسي دربي ده من المستشفي 
علويه 
رقيه ام لبانه كمان يلقوها للشمارات والله الليله ما بخليها بت .....(والله الرقيب ده ببالغ عديل دي برضو حذفه )
واتجهت لي بيت رقيه وانا حا امشي وراها وباقي الشمار مع الشمشاربعد المشوار 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ذهبت علويه الي منزل رقيه لتجد جرقاس كلب تاس رقيه امامها ولسوء حظ علويه لم تكن تدري ان جرقاس كلب ناس رقيه اصيب بالسعر وعندما اقتربت من منزل رقيه هجم عليها جرقاس وعضاها في ..... (تاني الرقيب جانا ناطي )
وعلويه بقت تولول والحله اتلمت فيها ومن دربها داك علي الحوادث تاني لكن المره دي مريضه ما مرافقه 
اول ما وصلو الحوادث كان لابد من ان يمرو بالاستقبال الفيه البت الدقتها علويه البت من شافت علويه جاته هستريا وبقت تكورك وخلت الاستقبال وقامت جاريه 
مشو للمدير الطبي لقوهو لسع بياكل في الفسيخ وجضومه مليانات زيت 
العساكر لسع قاعدين مع ست الشاي 
والكدايس لسع عاملات المستشفي مقر ليهن ومافي حاجه اتغيرت 
وسبحان من يغير ولايتغير 
نقطه سطر جديد 
اترقبو الباقي بعد شويه وعلويه عملت شنو في المستشفي 
نقطه سطر تاني 
الله يكون في عونكم مع علويه 
نقطه سطر في الموضوع 
متي ينصلح حال مستشفياتنا ؟؟؟
نقطه سطر اخيير
باذن الله جاي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وووووب علي يادكتور انا الحقن دي ماباخده ولاحاجه 
صاحت علويه في الدكتور هذه الصيحه بعد ان صرف ليها اربعه وعشرين حقنه لكي تطعن بها في السره كما هو معتاد لعلاج السعر 
الدكتور لكن يمكن يكون الكلب سعران 
علويه 
والله السعرانه ستو رقيه الجنها اكل لحم دي كلبها لاسعران لاحاجه 
الدكتور
خلاص انتي اخدي العلاج القلتو ليك وان شاء الله مابتجيك عوجه لكن المهم لازم تعرفي لينا الكلب سعران ولا لا 
علويه 
اها ده انا اعرفو كيف استضيفو في التلفزيون ولا اعمل معاهو حوار صحفي 
الدكتور ضاحكا 
لالا بس رسلي زول ولا امشي بي نفسك الكلب ده لو بخاف من المويه وبينبح كتير يبقي سعران ولو بقي سعران حيموت في ظرف 5 يوم 
(شفتو كيف انا ذاتي الشمشارده ما دكتور )
علويه 
مويه شنو اليقربه هي ستو رقيه دي ذاته حمام ما بتستحمي والله رقيه زي الضب بتخاف من المويه 
خرجت علويه من عند الدكتور وبدات وفود المكفرين (من كلمه كفاره )تتري علي منزلها 
وعلويه تقص قصتها مع كلب رقيه لي اي زول جاها وبقي موضوع الساحه في الحله 
بعد خمسه يوم علويه مشت ناس رقيه عشان تشوف جرقاس مات ولا لسه اكان ما يلم ليك فيها جرقاس تاني ويعضيها وتاني المسلسل دور نفس المناظر علويه مع الدكتور والموضوع كتر ومسخ لحدي ما علويه مشت حته ما معروفه لي الان ياجماعه البلقي علويه فيكم اليورينا بت اللذينه قامت بقروشي داير منها ميلونين 
انتهت 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياحبيب والله انا اي حرف قاعد اباري ليك فيه وكلامك اخير لينا من ناس 
لم ياتي فلان لانه يرقد بالمشفي لعلة اصابتة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله عليييييييييييييييك
                        	*

----------

